# Dragjet AFX reproductions.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Just some bodies I made lately.The Daytona is reproduced in true to original afx 5 seperate pieces,bumpers,light bar and windshield.I will be making the light bar clear like the prototype also.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome work! Well done!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow. I really need to find me some talent.

Those nomad's are beautiful.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Great cars Chris.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Nomads look dead on mint original. Great work


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Georgous!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks very much guys,the AFX 57 vette mold is drying as we speak.Thanks again!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Here anything from your chrome guy?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

He is AWOL with about 65 pieces of my chrome.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

awsum looking 57 nomad. thanks for posting them. how much are you asking for them and are they going to be available in other colors?

thanks,
Richard


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I mold them in every color imaginable.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*BEAUTIUS MAXIMUS !

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

bearsox said:


> *BEAUTIUS MAXIMUS !
> 
> Bear :wave:*


Thanks Bearsox,I hope your racing the wheels off that Mako.:thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are BEAUTIFUL, Chris! Is that '57 vette gonna be available with all the different options: Hardtop vs roadster? Dual quad hood vs stock?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Those are BEAUTIFUL, Chris! Is that '57 vette gonna be available with all the different options: Hardtop vs roadster? Dual quad hood vs stock?


Glad you asked,I only have 2 carded red hard top vettes left,the rest are all the gasser roadster..sooo if anyone has a clean afx<not jl> roof,I would be happy to send them a car in exchange for use of the hood and roof.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Chris
Like I said in chat last nite, you did a magnicifant job on the daytona!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thank you very much,Larry.
Christian


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Chris, Daytona:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: is that on a mag chassis or the 4 gear?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Hey Chris, Daytona:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: is that on a mag chassis or the 4 gear?


Just like the AFx Daytona,it is on a standard magnatraction chassis.Guys thank you all very much.


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Dragjet*

It's nice to see your reproductions again. Let me know what is available. i'd like to add to my collection of your beauties!!

Con:thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Contact me via email @ [email protected] I would be happy to add to your collection.
Christian


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Fresh from the mold.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a question: Concerning the Daytona's did anyone ever actually race these? 

Chris I assume you're going to be selling the Daytona's? If so will those also be available in various colors?

The cars look fantastic!

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I raced the daytonas with good results.I will be offering the cars in different colors.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually I meant did anyone ever race those cars in real life. lol... should have been more specific. I was kinda looking for paint schemes. 

When you sell those bodies, how much?

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I dont have any info on the livery schemes,but im sure one of the guys on here will have some.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Torch red Nomad,Tuxedo black 57 Vette gasser.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Here ya go Moo Cow*



Xence said:


> Actually I meant did anyone ever race those cars in real life. lol... should have been more specific. I was kinda looking for paint schemes.
> 
> When you sell those bodies, how much?
> 
> ...


Ya might want to look for the car by is correct name as Ferrari never called it the Daytona. it is the 365 GTB4

http://www.sportscardigest.com/ferrari-365-gtb4-daytona-competizione-car-profile/

http://www.classicdriver.com/upload/cars/11896/1782810/biga.jpg


http://www.ferrariownersclub.co.uk/happenings/images/Essen01/daytona-_conversion.jpg

http://www.planetlemans.com/wp-cont...8/07/960-grid-05-31-ferrari-365-gtb4-1971.jpg

http://automodely.net/Le Mans/1972 FERRARI 365 GTB-4 DAYTONA COMPETIZIONE -Kyosho.jpg

="http://automodely.net/Le Mans/1973 FERRARI 365 GTB-4 DAYTONA COMPETIZIONE-Kyosho.jpg


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow! That turquoise 'vette is stunning! And just to clarify, the gasser roadster version is the one I like best. JL put out plenty of hardtops which are cool, but the roadster looks better and is much more rare.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

My new favorite car.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice work Drag! Well done! Cool car.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Man that came out perfect, Drag! Love the fit of the wheels to the fenderwells. Great photos, too. They almost look like studio shots!

Rolls

P.S. BTW, I got those chassis you sent last month - just what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks guys,that was fresh from the mold to the paint and detail shop.


----------



## roundmound49 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Dragjet T-Jets Mako, Cuda, Riveria and '63 Corvette*

I purchased some of these cars from Dragjet and they were GREAT !!!! VERY VERY NICE !!!!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

*Deleted picture?*



Dragula said:


> Fresh from the mold.


Christian why did you delete the picture of the 57 corvette you cast mentioned in the other thread?



elcamino said:


> I've never seen one of these before. Is it real or fake?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-57-RARE-WHITE-CORVETTE-CONVERTIBLE-/260680140621?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3cb1bf474d


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

LQQKS like all the pictures are gone! ...last edited at 1:38 am today?


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah they were there yesterday.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

i was clearing space to post pics in the members custom thread,figured everyone had seen all the old pics by now.i actually didnt know the vette pic was even still up.
Christian


----------

